# Angelschein und Angeln in Kroatien (Porec)



## kuhni2704 (24. August 2009)

Liebe Boardies,
ich möchte mit diesem Thread ein paar Erfahrungen mitteilen, die ich während meines ersten Kroatienurlaubs gesammelt habe.

Ich war zwischen dem 03.08.09 und dem 14.08.09 in Tar, nahe Porec in Kroatien/Istrien.

Mithilfe von bekannten Einheimischen konnte ich einen Angelschein erwerben. Es war nicht leicht ihn zu bekommen. Es gibt wohl nur wenige Stellen, die Ihn verkaufen. In den typischen Angelgeschäften gibt es ihn offensichtlich nicht. 

In der Gegend um Porec bekommt man die Erlaubnis (genannt Dozvola) z.B. im Reisebüro "Sunny Way" direkt am Hafen in Porec. Es gibt Wochen- und Tageskarten, evtl. auch Monatskarten, das weiß ich aber nicht. Die Tageskarten kosten 60kn, umgerechnet ca. 8 Euro, Wochenkarten 300kn, das sind ca 40 Euro. Ist nicht billig, aber es soll wohl besonders teuer sein ohne Lizenz erwischt zu werden. 

Man bekommt dazu eine Liste mit Schonmaßen, die ist leider nur auf kroatisch erhältlich, immerhin stehen die lateinischen Namen dabei, aber die kennt man in der Regel nicht auswändig. Zusätzlich bekommt man eine Liste mit gesperrten Gewässern, aber auch das nur auf kroatisch.

Ich habe bemerkt, daß ich unbewusst 2 Tage lang in einem Naturschutzgebiet geangelt habe, das ca 2,5m hohe Hinweisschild war durch zum Trocknen aufgehängte Fischernetze für mich nicht erkennbar. Es handelte sich um eine Bucht Unterhalb von Tar, genannt Tarska Vala oder so ähnlich. Dennoch, großen Schaden habe ich dort nicht angerichtet, waren kaum Fische da.

Es empfiehlt sich, sich an die sehr freundlichen Einheimischen zu halten, viele fahren mit kleinen Booten raus, manchmal nehmen sie einem mit.

Man fängt kleine Brassen, Barschähnliche (einheimisch "Spari", Diplodus annularis, auf deutsch "Ringelbrassen") so eine Art von Makrele (und Wolfsbarsch mit etwas Glück) auf Muschel als Köder, die man auf Grund legt, habe aber auch vom ufer relativ gut mit in Stücke geschnittenem Octopus gefangen, der kostet beim Fischhändler nur wenige Cent und hält hervorragend am Haken. Er ist um einiges haltbarer als Köder, als z.B. die Muscheln.

Ein relativ gut sortiertes Angelgeschäft gibt es in Tar, gegenüber der Bank, allerdings mit komischen Öffnungszeiten 8-13 Uhr, 17-19 Uhr zur Zeit.

Nach Meinung der Einheimischen ist es aber im Sommer relativ schlecht, das Wasser in Ufernähe ist einfach zu warm.

Wenn ich Zeit habe, werde ich noch ein paar Bilder reinstellen. 

Hoffen die Tipps bringen dem Einen oder anderen was.

Wenn jemand noch weitere Tipps für die Gegend hat, bitte hier anhängen, ich werde sicher wieder hinfahren.


----------



## papafängtniewas (8. September 2009)

*AW: Angelschein und Angeln in Kroatien (Porec)*

Supi, allerbesten Dank...

ich fahre im Oktober runter nähe Split, mal sehen ob und was es da so gibt.

Der Tipp mit den Einheimischen ist wohl immer noch das beste...


----------



## terhi 68 (9. September 2009)

*AW: Angelschein und Angeln in Kroatien (Porec)*

Na super!!!
Danke für die Hinweise,denn ich fahre am 11.09.nach 
Lanterna.
Das wäre schon mal ein guter Start!!

  Petri ....  #h


----------



## kuhni2704 (12. September 2009)

*AW: Angelschein und Angeln in Kroatien (Porec)*

Dann Euch beiden viel Spaß und auch etwas Anglerglück. Schreibt danach einfach wie es war.
Schöne Grüße
kuhni2704


----------



## kuhni2704 (13. September 2009)

*AW: Angelschein und Angeln in Kroatien (Porec)*

Habe noch einen wichtigen Nachtrag:

Auf dieser Seite findet Ihr Alles was wichtig ist zum Angeln in Kroatien. Sogar mit Adressen von Verkaufsstellen für Angelscheine.

http://www.kroatien-lexikon.de/inde...n_Kroatien#Wo_kann_man_Angelscheine_kaufen.3F


----------



## papafängtniewas (14. September 2009)

*AW: Angelschein und Angeln in Kroatien (Porec)*

cool, der Link war ja richtig genial - allerbesten Dank noch.

Wir fahren mit dem Auto runter, so kann ich zwar mein Zeugs mitnehmen, alles wäre aber wohl dem Rest der Familie zuviel...


----------



## Superduper (20. September 2009)

*AW: Angelschein und Angeln in Kroatien (Porec)*

erst mal petri an alle

ich komme aus kroatien und kann nach meinem diesjährigen urlaub berichten das man dort plant den angelschein mit einer schulung wie in deutschland zu verbinden d.h. wer den sportfischerschein auf lebenszeiten haben will der muss ab 2010 wie hier einen lehrgang mit prüfung ablegen momentan nur prüfung.

wer im urlaub angeln will und das als turi an unserer adria küste sucht einfach die nächste "lucka kapetanija" das ist die behörde die für alles was mit angeln botten und gleichem am meer zu tun hat, auf und holt sich den urlaubsangelschein dort.

vorsicht: hab schon einige deutsche kollegen gehabt die fakescheine gekauft haben und bei einer konrolle safige strafen gezahlt haben !!

Also lieber nummer sicher und direkt einen einheimischen fragen wo die lucka kapetanija ist und alles legal machen !!!


Ansonsten viel spass in meiner Heimat !!!!#6#6#6#6


----------



## kuhni2704 (21. September 2009)

*AW: Angelschein und Angeln in Kroatien (Porec)*

Danke Superduper,
das sind auch sehr wertvolle Tipps. Besonders die kroatischen Ausdrücke sind wichtig.
Auf alle Fälle hast Du eine wunderschöne Heimat. Hat mich sehr beeindruckt. Das Land ist wunderschön und die Kroaten sind nett und hilfsbereit, und sehr gastfreundlich. War sicher nicht zum letzten Mal dort.
Liebe Grüße
Peter


----------



## dackola (25. September 2009)

*AW: Angelschein und Angeln in Kroatien (Porec)*

also ich muss euch was sagen wie kommt ihr darauf wenn man am meer angelt das man da nen angelschein braucht. eigentlich braucht man nur an flüssen und seen nen angelschein. ich gehe jetzt schon mein ganzes leben nach kroatien und dort braucht man eine lizenz wenn man mit langleinen (parangal) oder netzen fischt kenn ich von nem bekannten den der lebt von fisch unten in kroatien.
aber das dass man mit einheimischen mitfährt is nen guter tipp weil ich kenn jetzt nur ein boot nämlich die bakul in vodice mit der man raus fahren kann und dann solche hoch holt
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







trotzdem noch en gruss


----------



## kuhni2704 (29. September 2009)

*AW: Angelschein und Angeln in Kroatien (Porec)*

@dackola:

schau noch mal hier nach, der Link wurde oben schonmal gezeigt. Da steht eindeutig, daß man eine Lizenz auch im Meer benötigt.

http://www.kroatien-lexikon.de/inde...n_Kroatien#Wo_kann_man_Angelscheine_kaufen.3F

Ich habe das von Bekannten in Kroatien erfahren, die leben das schon eine ganze Weile. Die haben sich extra vor meiner Anreise schlau gemacht und an unterschiedlichen Stellen Erkundigungen eingeholt. 

Habe in einem anderen Forum etwas von 200 Euro Strafe gelesen:

http://www.fischerforum.or.at/forum...3&page=1&sid=9c664b4ca7c8c9e12b4b65474eec3c9d


Also, lass Dich mal da unten besser nicht ohne Angelschein erwischen.


----------



## dackola (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angelschein und Angeln in Kroatien (Porec)*

also mich erwischen se nett denn erstens ich geh net mit langleinen als auch mit netzen fischen also ich glaub ich weiss mehr als du denn des is meine heimat und nett von dir also tschüss


----------



## kuhni2704 (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angelschein und Angeln in Kroatien (Porec)*

Hey Dackola,
das Anglerboard ist kein Forum für Schwarzfischer. 
Da haben Typen wie Du, die keinen verantwortungsvollen Umgang mit der Natur pflegen (auch wenn es das Heimatland ist) nichts verloren. Egal wo man ist, ob Heimat oder nicht, man führt sich anständig auf.

Lass Deinen Müll in anderen Foren ab.
Gruß kuhni2704


----------



## mamaheli (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angelschein und Angeln in Kroatien (Porec)*

Da ich diesem Sommer wieder mal nach Kroatien fahre, habe ich im Internet noch ein wenig gestöbert. Hier ist die offizielle Seite des zuständigen Ministeriums mit den aktuell gültigen Regeln: http://www.mps.hr/default.aspx?id=6377 
oder
http://www.mps.hr/UserDocsImages/ribarstvo/fishing-info-engl-obje.doc

Demnach benötigt man immer ein Lizenz, egal ob im Süßwasser, vom Strand oder vom Boot (nur jedesmal eine Andere). 

Nur mit 8 € pro Tag bzw. 42 € pro Woche ist das Meeresangeln nicht gerade billig.


----------



## Gallerts (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angelschein und Angeln in Kroatien (Porec)*



kuhni2704 schrieb:


> Habe noch einen wichtigen Nachtrag:
> 
> Auf dieser Seite findet Ihr Alles was wichtig ist zum Angeln in Kroatien. Sogar mit Adressen von Verkaufsstellen für Angelscheine.
> 
> http://www.kroatien-lexikon.de/inde...n_Kroatien#Wo_kann_man_Angelscheine_kaufen.3F


 
Klasse Kuhni2704 - ein wirklich wertvoller Hinweis :vik:


----------



## pasmanac (14. März 2013)

*AW: Angelschein und Angeln in Kroatien (Porec)*



dackola schrieb:


> also mich erwischen se nett denn erstens ich geh net mit langleinen als auch mit netzen fischen also ich glaub ich weiss mehr als du denn des is meine heimat und nett von dir also tschüss


 
Ein wirklich sehr geistreicher Kommentar, demnach kann man auch Auto ohne Führerschein fahren, wenn´s nicht grad ein Kampfgolf ist !?|uhoh:

Es ist (leider) immer noch ein sehr verbreitetes Gerücht, dass man an Kroatiens Küste ohne "Schein" angeln darf (können tut man das allemal...), vor allem wird oft behauptet, dass man "aber doch vom Ufer aus" ohne Schein angeln darf...

Das ist alles Schnee von gestern! Leider aber gibt es (noch) sehr viele Einheimische (und hier sind Diaspora-Kroaten am meisten vertreten), die lautstark brüllen "_ICH brauch keinen Angelschein um in der Adria zu angeln, das ist schließlich meine Heimat"_.
Die Realität sieht aber anderst aus - und das ist auch gut so!

Auch gibt es diejenigen, die sich zwar einen "Schein" holen, sich aber nicht an die Regeln/Gesetze halten, wie z.B. max. 5KG Fisch und/oder einen Kapitalfang/Tag/Mann...von untermaßigen Fischen ganz zu schweigen.|gr:

Ich kann nur jedem der an der HR-Adria angeln möchte, ob vom Ufer- oder vom Boot aus, _dringend raten_, sich eine Lizenz _vorher zu holen_, denn die Strafen sind alles andere als läppisch.....und unsportlich ist es sowieso !

Soviel für jetzt....ich muss nun raus auf´s Meer#h


----------



## zulu (14. März 2013)

*AW: Angelschein und Angeln in Kroatien (Porec)*

bei dem wetter ?

ich verzichte

aber bei dir ist es heute ja recht ruhig

eine richtige windoase hast du da bei pasman

was machst du denn ?

langleine legen, körbe setzen, dentex oder gof schleppen ?

oder arbeitest auf einem boot 
#h


----------



## pasmanac (14. März 2013)

*AW: Angelschein und Angeln in Kroatien (Porec)*



zulu schrieb:


> bei dem wetter ?
> 
> ich verzichte
> 
> ...


 

War doch nix mit "raus auf´s Meer" - als ich das heute früh vor hatte, hatte die Bura wohl eine schöpferische Pause, kaum war ich beim Boot, hat sie wieder losgelegt (momentan zw. 8-12m/s)#q

Ich wollte die eine oder andere Palamida aus´m Kanal für den Mittagstisch rausholen........nun gibt´s wohl nur Panceta mit Brot#c

...kein Parangal und keine Vrše, rein sportliche Panula.


----------



## micha257 (13. März 2018)

*AW: Angelschein und Angeln in Kroatien (Porec)*

Hallo in die Runde. 

Ich möchte das Thema nochmal hoch holen. 

Ich fahre Ende August nach Porec und die Rute soll mit im Gepäck sein. War einer von euch vor kurzem erst dort um Urlaub und möchte seine AngelErfahrungen tauschen ? 
Mein Plan soll es sein kleine Wobbler zu fischen und evtl  wenn es sich machen lässt mit einem Einheimischen raus zu fahren und vom Boot zu Angeln.  Bei Dr. Catch habe ich bereits einen sehr guten Bericht gelesen. Wie ist es dort in Porec ? Kann ich von jedem beliebigen Felsen meine Köder baden?


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. März 2018)

*AW: Angelschein und Angeln in Kroatien (Porec)*

schau mal hier:  was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?


----------



## micha257 (13. März 2018)

*AW: Angelschein und Angeln in Kroatien (Porec)*

Danke für die Antwort  . Dort wird ja schon auf 600 Seiten das komplette Mittelmeer behandelt und nicht nur Porec. Finde ich sehr allgemein oder kann man die Fischerei so verallgemeinern im Mittelmeer ?


----------



## glavoc (13. März 2018)

*AW: Angelschein und Angeln in Kroatien (Porec)*

Hallo Micha,
wenn du dir die Erlaubnis geholt hast, darfst du selbstverständlich deine Wobbler von irgendeinem Felsen baden lassen...
Wo es sich lohnen könnte bekommst du raus, wenn du beide Karten miteinander vergleichst:
https://www.google.de/maps/@45.2312001,13.5628954,17322m/data=!3m1!1e3
sowie

https://webapp.navionics.com/#boating@11&key=yaasG}hzqA

Überbewerte den Dr.Catch Artikel nich zu sehr.
Ansonsten lässt sich zur Mittelmeerangelei sagen, dass sich Methoden verallgemeinern lassen. (Einzig könnte man westliches vom östlichem ein wenig unterscheiden, jedoch eher auf Fische und lokale Klimaunterschiede bezogen, denn Fischereimethoden.)
Was für ne Kombo geht denn mit?
Was willste fangen?
lg


----------



## bobbl (13. März 2018)

*AW: Angelschein und Angeln in Kroatien (Porec)*

Hey Micha, war Mitte April letzten Jahres in Vrsar und habe auch entlang der Küste versucht, Fische zu fangen. Leider völlig erfolglos. Geangelt habe ich mit  Kunstködern.


----------



## Wollebre (13. März 2018)

*AW: Angelschein und Angeln in Kroatien (Porec)*

war noch nie in Kroatien kann nichts zu den lokalen Gegebenheiten und Gesetzen beitragen.

 Wenn es erstmals in ein fremden Revier geht, immer vorher die Seekarte studieren wo das tiefere Wasser (4-5m) noch in Wurfweite ist. 
Daher zur Orientierung anbei ein Seekartenausschnitt des Gebietes.
 Die gelbe Linie im oberen Drittel gibt dir eine Indikation für Entfernungen.

Nimm eine nicht so kurze Rute mit um ins tiefere Wasser werfen zu können. 
 Wegen der vielen Steine die ersten ca. 20m hinter dem Vorfach 0,35-0,40er Mono, dahinter 0,20er Geflochtene um auf Weite zu kommen. Das Vorfach als Paternoster mit zwei Haken (sofern dort erlaubt!). Zwei Köder erzeugen mehr interesse und Futterneid als einer.

 Eine fertig bespulte Ersatzspule sollte immer dabei sein. Sonst kann das Angeln mal schnell vorbei sein....

 Als Köder würde ich auf einem Fisch- oder Supermarkt frische oder eingefrorene ganze Tintenfische (keine Ringe) kaufen. Entweder ganz oder nicht so kleine Stücke (immer länglich geschnitten) auf einen 1/0-2/0 Haken stecken. Wenn der Köder angegangen wird aber keine Fisch an den Haken hängen bleiben, auf kleinere Hakengrößen (8-6) wechseln. Also etwas Sortiment mitnehmen. 

Grundangeln kann bei Hänger schnell den Spaß verderben wenn man die Bodenstruktur nicht kennt. Um Hänger/Abrisse zu vermeiden auf große Wasserkugel umstellen (80-100g). Vorfach so um 2m. Weit auswerfen. Wenn nichts beißt, ganz langsam Meter für Meter einkurbeln und immer etwas warten. So kann eine lange Strecke abgefischt werden. 

 Wünsche dir TL

Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## micha257 (14. März 2018)

*AW: Angelschein und Angeln in Kroatien (Porec)*

Nachdem ich jetzt ca. 45 Seiten im Mittelmeer Thread aufgrund der Empfehlung gelesen habe und auch gleich dort was postete habe ich glatt eure Antworten übersehe. 

Danke für alle Antworten erstmal.

Was ich genau fangen möchte.... Hauptsache erstmal Fisch mit Kunstköder.
Als Angelgerät soll eine rute bis 15gr und eine bis 28gr mitkommen . Stärkeres kommt auch noch mit weil ich nach der Kroatien Woche noch an den Gardasee fahre. Erfahrungen habe ich null  was die Fischerei am Meer angeht. Für mich hört sich das so an als müsste man andere Drillinge an den Wobblern verbauen wegen der Kampfstärke ? Bei dr. Catch würde beschrieben wobbler bis 7cm oder von 8 bis 12cm?

Der Wollebre hat geschrieben Tiefen 4-5m. Also eher  tiefer laufende Wobbler?1


----------



## glavoc (14. März 2018)

*AW: Angelschein und Angeln in Kroatien (Porec)*

Hallo Micha,
ich fische eine 7-28g 2,7m mit 3000ender 6,2:1 Übersetzung(89cm).
Diese Kombo finde ich mit am universellsten.
Mit ihr fische ich Topwater (6-10cm), bei Dunkelheit Gummis 5/7g 9-12cm und schlanke Minnows sowie Casting Jigs... damit deckst du so das meiste an Uferszenarios ab.
Fischarten welche vom Ufer möglich sind Brassen wie Dorade oder Gaißbrasse, Wolfsbarsch, Mittelmeerstöcker, Hornhechte ...
Da du aber spinnfischen willst, wird dein Zielfisch automatisch der Wolf. 
Sein Haupternährer sind (neben anderem) die ufernahen Ährenfische.
D.h. für dich Topwater im flachen an Strömungskanten, Gummi nachts auf die schlauen Hafenbewohner und bei unruhiger See und im Dunkeln Minnows..für weite und tiefe nimmst du dir Casting Jigs - mit denen lassen sich alle Wasserschichten absuchen/abfischen jedoch dann sind andere Fische das Ziel, oberflächennah und im Mittelwasser die "blauen" und in Grundnähe die "weissen" Fische.
Gutes Anschauungsmaterial findest du z.Bsp hier in diesem Kanal:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9JvTLte7x0
Gibt leider kaum was deutschsprachiges...die Wobbler, die DR Catch empfiehlt zBsp. werden bei uns fürs leichtbeschwerte Schleppen auf Makrelenartige verwendet, klar fängst du auch mit denen hier und da mal...aber richtig Strecken und hier, fängste so nich.

Richtig kompliziert geworden ist mittlerweile die Erlaubnis, sowie die ganzen neuen Regeln und und und - völliges Chaos^ ^

bei Fragen, fragen
grüßle


----------



## micha257 (15. März 2018)

*AW: Angelschein und Angeln in Kroatien (Porec)*

Hallo glavoc,
So eine Rute wird im Gepäck sein nur mit einer 2500er aber Übersetzung passt. Die Hunnis Nachts im Hafen ganz normal jiggen oder nur einleihern. Bei Wobbler habe ich schon öfter im Netz geschaut und meistens sind mir blau silberne Farben aufgefallen oder auch weiß. Was für ein Vorfach muss ich nehmen ? Gelesen habe ich das alles im Meer Zähne hat. Also ein Stahlvorfach ? Popper muss ich mir noch besorgen genauso wie Casting Jigs beides noch nicht in meiner Tacklebox. Kannst du Modelle empfehlen und hast du einen Link wo ich gute Meeresköder beziehen kann ?

Gruß Micha


----------



## glavoc (15. März 2018)

*AW: Angelschein und Angeln in Kroatien (Porec)*



micha257 schrieb:


> So eine Rute wird im Gepäck sein nur mit einer 2500er aber Übersetzung passt.
> 
> Hatte ich letztens auch nur mit. 2506 Daiwa, hat ebenfalls geklappt.
> 
> ...



Von Savage Gear gibt es in der Salt Edition geeignetes, ebenso bei Onlineshops im Ausland, aber du hättest sogar noch Zeit, dir bei AliExpress günstige Kopien zu bestellen.

Kannst mich jederzeit fragen oder per pm!
grüßle|wavey:


----------



## micha257 (15. März 2018)

*AW: Angelschein und Angeln in Kroatien (Porec)*

Hier ist ja jetzt wirklich viel Wissen und Tipps für Einsteiger ins Meeresanheln zusammen gekommen. Habe dir eine PN geschrieben glavoc. 

Wer ebenfalls noch seine Erfahreungen teilen möchte , immer her damit


----------



## Tauwurmbader (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Angelschein und Angeln in Kroatien (Porec)*

Juten Tach an alle,
für das was ich hier lese und an Tippsbekomme wollte ich erstmal Danke sagen. Da ich das erstemal mein angelzeug für Kroatien mitnehemen möchte, wollte ich mal Fragen, wer von Euch hat es schon mal von der Insel Hvar probiert? Ich glaube das ist der Hvarski Kanalski  

Das ist das Gewässer zwischen der Insel Hvar / Brac und dem Festland Kroatien. Angeln wollte ich in Stari Grad, Jelsa und in einer Bucht Zastrazisce. Vom Boot aus er weniger.


Wollte kein Roman schreiben nur ne Frage stellen.


Und Danke sagen mit Petri Heil


----------



## glavoc (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Angelschein und Angeln in Kroatien (Porec)*

Hallo Tauwurmbader,
kenne die Gegend^^ - auf was willste den los? Eher ansitzangelnderweise oder auch mal mit Spinne? Aussschließlich vom Ufer? Haste ein Auto mit(bist also mobil?)
Hier einnmal ne Tiefenkarte:
http://webapp.navionics.com/#boating@10&key=umrfGgdrdB

grüßle


----------



## Tauwurmbader (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Angelschein und Angeln in Kroatien (Porec)*

@glavoc, Tach gesagt.
Du kannst Fragen stellen. 
Mal vom Ufer und mit Pose so etwa ein Meter unter der Wasserfläche. Und Spinne dachte ich ein langsam Sinkende Spiro Montage mit einem Blinker oder Gufi. Oder mit Padernoster. Auto ist auch da. Der Eigentümer hat ein kleines Boot, mal sehen ob ich es bekommen kann. Da muss ja auch wieder ein Schein her. Mal sehen. 



Jo.....


----------



## glavoc (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Angelschein und Angeln in Kroatien (Porec)*

Ahoi Tauwurmbader (diese funtzen nicht am Mittelmeer )





Tauwurmbader schrieb:


> @glavoc,
> 
> Du kannst Fragen stellen.
> 
> ...



Ansonsten kenne ich die Umgebung recht gut, da ich diese traditionell öfters befischt habe (Netze, und gewerbliche Fischerei).
Grüßle#h


----------



## Tauwurmbader (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Angelschein und Angeln in Kroatien (Porec)*

Super Danke @glavoc
 dann brauch ich ja garnicht so viel mitnehmen.
 Jetzt muss ich bloß noch Raglou holen, und da Denke ich wird es schwer sein hier welche zu bekommen, direckt im Laden meine ich.








@ glavoc, habe Dir mal ne PN geschickt.


----------

